# Frozen yogurt treats for dogs



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I have been making my own dog treats for two years or more. I didn't like all the garbage they put into the store bought treats so I spoil my kids with fresh treats. Here is one that I make in the summer time & they love these little treats.

I bought cocktail ice cube trays so they are nice & small.

2 cups plain nonfat yogurt

3/4 cup water

1 TBS chicken or beef bouillon granules

Combine everything together & whisk it until it's nice and creamy. Pour into the ice cube tray & use a spatula to fill trays evenly. Freeze & store them in a freezer safe container once they are frozen.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Katie H (May 7, 2013)

Great idea of which I will try.  Our dog really likes "Frosty Paws," but they probably have unnecessary "stuff" in them and certainly are a bit costly.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I read the ingredients on Frosty Paws and after the first time I gave them to my dogs I never bought them again!

What's nice about these treats is how you can make them any size you want. 

I choose bite sized treats because my kids get a treat after doing their business


----------



## Katie H (May 7, 2013)

Our granddog is here for visits that usually last at least a week and he and our dog, Harley, really loved Frosty Paws.  Baxter even ate the container, but he eats anything plastic.  That's a whole other story.

At any rate, today is my normal marketing day and I picked up a 32-ounce container of nonfat yogurt and am going to make a huge bunch of these homemade treats.  Baxter hasn't been here since last Wednesday, which means he's due for a visit.  Gotta be ready for the "kids."

I have some wonderful granulated/powdered beef soup base that I think I'm going to use instead of the bouillon. 

Let the games begin!


----------



## mmyap (May 7, 2013)

I make something similar to this except I mix yogurt, applesauce and some chicken boullion.  Always a winner at my house.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

Sounds like we all spoil the kids and grandkids!!!

They deserve it though


----------

